
Algorithms Explained: Diffie-Hellman - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/algorithms-explained-diffie-hellman-1034210d5100
======
itsrajivshah
Interesting explanation - thanks for sharing. I find it easier to visualise,
through colours of paint, for a high-level metaphor of the DH key exchange
process, which may be useful - [https://youtu.be/YEBfamv-
_do?t=2m48s](https://youtu.be/YEBfamv-_do?t=2m48s)

